# What’s this called and how do I match it?



## Coop88 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Coop88 (Apr 26, 2021)

I’m pretty inexperienced at texturing and I can’t get the globs so big with a skip trowel


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like very low pressure "spit on kind of" lace? knocked down from top to bottom(as of your pic). its too uniform to be "skip trowel" or hand texture, imo.

big hole on hopper gun and pinch hose to play with pattern. 

if its just 1 wall/ceiling maybe respray entire area.


----------



## DjZombeat89 (Aug 17, 2021)

This is what's called a large Skip Trowel. Usually when applying skip trowel, you would use water downed mud, however, to make the pattern bigger, you need to thicken up the mud just a little bit.


----------



## 5star (Sep 9, 2021)

Coop88 said:


> View attachment 41669


that is skip trowel


----------

